# Adult rat killed baby during introduction



## vanaval

I’m really traumatized. I introduced my two new babies to my older rat in a neutral area (bathtub). My older boy was quite aggressive which is something I didn’t know about him because he and his brother who recently passed were my first rats and got along great. I kept an eye on them and broke up any bad fights and there was no blood but at one point he pinned down one of the babies named Ollie and quickly bit him in the neck. It happened so fast, I got him off and picked up Ollie and he died in my hand. I’ve been sobbing for hours. I can’t sleep. I don’t know what to do, I feel terrible. He was 8 weeks old and I only had him and his brother for a couple weeks but he would nap in my hoodie for hours every night, I loved him. He tried to hop out of the tub to get to me a couple times and I wish I had let him. I was supposed to protect him and I feel so guilty. I don’t know what to do, I feel like it was my fault


----------



## buddy/sire

😨😭im so so so so sorry how can support u 
omg lm sososososooso dont feel guilty lt was not you fault what so ever 
please do some self care really talk about it and take some time to yourself
have a good night❤🤧😥


----------



## ratsbian

Oh my gosh, I’m so sorry that that happened to you & Ollie!! Please don’t be too hard on yourself, you were just trying to do right by your older boy & animals don’t always act the way you expect. I’m so, so sorry for your loss & that you experienced that.


----------



## vanaval

ratsbian said:


> Oh my gosh, I’m so sorry that that happened to you & Ollie!! Please don’t be too hard on yourself, you were just trying to do right by your older boy & animals don’t always act the way you expect. I’m so, so sorry for your loss & that you experienced that.


I appreciate the kind words, thank you. It was difficult losing my other rat last month but this was something else... watching it happen and not being able to do anything. I’m just heartbroken, he was so sweet and now I feel like I really just don’t deserve to have rats


----------



## vanaval

buddy/sire said:


> 😨😭im so so so so sorry how can support u
> omg lm sososososooso dont feel guilty lt was not you fault what so ever
> please do some self care really talk about it and take some time to yourself
> have a good night❤🤧😥


Thank you, I’m trying to just distract myself but it’s so hard. I can’t get the image out of my head


----------



## Rats4All

I don't even know what to say other then that is NOT your fault even though I can tell it would be hard to think that.


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan

What a terrible experience. I've had some tense introductions and one that didn't work out at all but I've never been through what you've gone through. I can't even imagine.

It sounds like you were doing everything as you should. I really don't think you can blame yourself.

I don't know if you're ready to start thinking about what you might do next. If you're not ready yet, you can stop reading and come back to this comment after giving yourself a little time.

I would pick up one or two 6-8 week old babies so your other little guy isn't alone. I know you've just been through a traumatic intro but it's a very different process with little ones. You really shouldn't have any trouble at all.

As for your older boy... -edit- click to read text

I personally wouldn't try to introduce him to any other rats. I think you've got two options. The first would be to keep him alone permanently. Rats generally should not be kept alone but it may not be safe to allow him around other rats. We can never replace what rats provide for each other socially but you'd want to give him as much attention and as much time out of his cage as possible so he doesn't get too lonely. This experience has undoubtedly affected how you see him but remember that he's still the same rat that he was yesterday. He's not a "bad" rat because of what happened.

The reason rats should be kept in pairs or small groups is because being alone is not good for their emotional and even their physical health. Some people suggest that euthanasia is a better option than keeping a rat alone. It's a difficult thing to consider but I think it's worth putting out there. I don't know that it's the choice that I would make but it's definitely not an action that I would criticize anyone in your position for taking.


----------



## vanaval

CorbinDallasMyMan said:


> What a terrible experience. I've had some tense introductions and one that didn't work out at all but I've never been through what you've gone through. I can't even imagine.
> 
> It sounds like you were doing everything as you should. I really don't think you can blame yourself.
> 
> I don't know if you're ready to start thinking about what you might do next. If you're not ready yet, you can stop reading and come back to this comment after giving yourself a little time.
> 
> I would pick up one or two 6-8 week old babies so your other little guy isn't alone. I know you've just been through a traumatic intro but it's a very different process with little ones. You really shouldn't have any trouble at all.
> 
> As for your older boy...
> 
> I personally wouldn't try to introduce him to any other rats. I think you've got two options. The first would be to keep him alone permanently. Rats generally should not be kept alone but it may not be safe to allow him around other rats. We can never replace what rats provide for each other socially but you'd want to give him as much attention and as much time out of his cage as possible so he doesn't get too lonely. This experience has undoubtedly affected how you see him but remember that he's still the same rat that he was yesterday. He's not a "bad" rat because of what happened.
> 
> The reason rats should be kept in pairs or small groups is because being alone is not good for their emotional and even their physical health. Some people suggest that euthanasia is a better option than keeping a rat alone. It's a difficult thing to consider but I think it's worth putting out there. I don't know that it's the choice that I would make but it's definitely not an action that I would criticize anyone in your position for taking.


Thank you for the long and thought out reply. I have been thinking about what to do in this situation because I know the baby can’t be on his own (I originally got them because my older male was alone after his brother passed). I contacted the breeder who gave me the two babies. She has said I can give Milo (other baby) back to her or she can give me another baby from his litter for free. If I did get another baby I definitely would not be introducing them to my adult rat Figaro. I’m not upset with Figaro or resentful because I know he’s just a rat doing rat things and doesn’t understand the impact. He’s never been very affectionate with me, I do think he sees me more as a treat dispenser but he was from a pet store and just never came around to me. I don’t think I could carry on having two cages. As much as I would love to keep Milo because he’s really friendly and sweet, I don’t really see another option besides giving him back to the breeder to be with his family and raising Figaro as a lone rat (he’s already 2 years old). If you have any other suggestions I’d love to hear them.


----------



## vanaval

Rats4All said:


> I don't even know what to say other then that is NOT your fault even though I can tell it would be hard to think that.


I appreciate that. It’s been really difficult not to blame myself


----------



## Rats4All

I just can't even imagine having to go through that. And having him pass in your hands........... I cried and he isn't even my rat.


----------



## buddy/sire

here u go 




pls enjoy


----------



## ratmom!

oh my gosh i’m so sorry that must have been truly terrible.


----------



## vanaval

Thank you to all who replied. It’s been a tough couple of days. I keep getting quite intense flashbacks of the moments from the introduction and I’ve been avoiding going in that bathroom. I’m looking into options for my remaining baby rattie that will be best for him so he’s not on his own. Thank you all for your sympathies and replies. It’s been difficult not to blame myself but everyone’s kindness is keeping me going


----------



## ratmom!

of course. <3. yeah i bet. i so so sorry that happened.


----------



## vanaval

As an update, I’ve gotten Milo a friend (his name is Remy) as well as a used Double Critter Nation to keep them separate from Figaro. I’m currently in the process of introducing Milo and Remy (they’re from the same breeder) and after a lot of scuffles they’ve started cuddling a bit and napping together so things are looking up. Thanks again everyone, you’re all very kind


----------



## Enne

Babies tend to make fast friends together. It'll be okay <3


----------



## FlowerStar

vanaval said:


> I’m really traumatized. I introduced my two new babies to my older rat in a neutral area (bathtub). My older boy was quite aggressive which is something I didn’t know about him because he and his brother who recently passed were my first rats and got along great. I kept an eye on them and broke up any bad fights and there was no blood but at one point he pinned down one of the babies named Ollie and quickly bit him in the neck. It happened so fast, I got him off and picked up Ollie and he died in my hand. I’ve been sobbing for hours. I can’t sleep. I don’t know what to do, I feel terrible. He was 8 weeks old and I only had him and his brother for a couple weeks but he would nap in my hoodie for hours every night, I loved him. He tried to hop out of the tub to get to me a couple times and I wish I had let him. I was supposed to protect him and I feel so guilty. I don’t know what to do, I feel like it was my fault


I'm so sorry that is such a horrible thing to go through. I am sending hugs and love and little Rattie kissies to you and little Ollie on the rainbow bridge💕

How are your other boys doing?

We are all here for you

🐾💕🐹🐭💕🐾


----------



## vanaval

FlowerStar said:


> I'm so sorry that is such a horrible thing to go through. I am sending hugs and love and little Rattie kissies to you and little Ollie on the rainbow bridge💕
> 
> How are your other boys doing?
> 
> We are all here for you
> 
> 🐾💕🐹🐭💕🐾


Thank you so much! That’s very kind. They’re doing well although my newest baby Remy who I got two days ago seems to be showing signs of ear infection so needs to be taken to the vet. Hopefully all goes well!


----------



## FlowerStar

vanaval said:


> Thank you so much! That’s very kind. They’re doing well although my newest baby Remy who I got two days ago seems to be showing signs of ear infection so needs to be taken to the vet. Hopefully all goes well!


That's good to hear but not too fun for Remy if he's not feeling well. I send healing energy for a quick recovery!!

🐾💕🐹🐭💕🐾


----------



## vanaval

FlowerStar said:


> That's good to hear but not too fun for Remy if he's not feeling well. I send healing energy for a quick recovery!!
> 
> 🐾💕🐹🐭💕🐾


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Tinytoes

vanaval said:


> As an update, I’ve gotten Milo a friend (his name is Remy) as well as a used Double Critter Nation to keep them separate from Figaro. I’m currently in the process of introducing Milo and Remy (they’re from the same breeder) and after a lot of scuffles they’ve started cuddling a bit and napping together so things are looking up. Thanks again everyone, you’re all very kind


I'm just reading this, and I'm sososososo sorry it happened. Keeping rats (or any pet) can be a brutal learning curve. You could not have predicted what happened, or how fast it could happen. Sharing this tragedy with us is very helpful, we learn through others experience, and for that I thank you. Good luck with your new guys, hope Remy is feeling better. 

Only time will help you get through this, and please be kind to yourself 🙏


----------

